# Bland Baseboard Trim



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Im working on finishing the basement and will be ready for baseboard trim in a few weeks. I really hate the look of the standard oak colonial (i think its called colonial) lightly stained trim I see at most houses including my upstairs. I also really dont want painted.....

Anyone have any interesting or unique trims they use for around windows and baseboards? 

I plan on having a slate floor throughout the entire level. I was actually thinking about doing a log trim.........


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

There's always the option of using slate for the baseboard. 4" or 6" tiles might look nifty.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> There's always the option of using slate for the baseboard. 4" or 6" tiles might look nifty.


Interesting.....do you think it would be too much with the floor being slate as well?

You wouldnt happen to have any pics of this would you?


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's some approximations with 5" slate baseboard.

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's a few with slate tile base.

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

"log" trim?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

That Jay's a handy rascal! Nice work Jay!

Well, if you don't want wood or painted, you're short on options. Personally, I think that tile can look nice when used as a baseboard. The tiles could be arranged in a diamond pattern to make it stand out from the floor a little.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks man (sometimes I have _too_ much time on my hands:whistling2

J


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

I was thinking about doing the log trim (as you pictured above) on a slate tile floor as such:


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Close as I could get....


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow! Thats about what I want to do to a T. Any comments? LOL:laughing: 

I am by no means an interior decorator.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If you like the log trim, go for it! It is your house! If you're going for resale value, I don't think that log trim will appeal to the masses.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> If you like the log trim, go for it! It is your house! If you're going for resale value, I don't think that log trim will appeal to the masses.



Exactly...and don't take my ideas for granted....I'm a (fat) trim carpenter.:yes:

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Although, I do have some books on interior design...just haven't opened 'em up yet (plus, I've only had 'em for a couple of years...they haven't aged enough :laughing.

But I did stay at a Holiday Inn once.

J


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

So the consenses is that a 4-6 inch slate base in the same pattern would be better resale?

I dont have any intentions to sell but I do many things on a whim. It could be for sale tomorrow!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

I would guess probably so...but if that will be the main concern you probably want to stick to some standard painted/stained base. No fun in that though.

J


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Jay123 said:


> I would guess probably so...but if that will be the main concern you probably want to stick to some standard painted/stained base. No fun in that though.
> 
> J


True then again I own a starter split level home and my remodels/projects usually consist of higher end stuff and I get a lot of comments like " it looks great but you are never going to get your money back when you sell, remember its only a starter home"



I continue to do it anywaY!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

You'll get your material money back I'll bet. Doing the work on your own place is part of the reward...usually. Unless it's painting...I hate painting...unless it's the virtual kind.:whistling2:

J


----------

